# Autumn is definitely earlier....



## {97702} (11 August 2017)

I rarely venture into this part of the forum as I have not hunted so far (due to a lack of suitable horses!),but it made me smile the other morning when I turned my horse out.  A young fox ran across the paddock in front of me, bold as brass......... I went back to the yard and found the swallows were lining up on the telegraph lines...... autumn is definitely here, earlier than it ever used to be.......


----------



## Bernster (27 August 2017)

Not ready to let go of summer just yet!  But I always notice when the nights start to draw in, makes me sad as I miss the long light evenings. But I am hoping to do a bit of hunting this year so that makes it more fun even in the depths of winter.  He's been out twice when I first got him.  I think he'll be a good horse to hunt so am looking forward to it.


----------



## Clodagh (27 August 2017)

Got up to do the pheasants this morning and it was definately a cubbing morning. I always much preferred it to 'proper' hunting as to me hound work was everything.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 August 2017)

Harvest is off around us and hounds out in the morning.  My acer trees are already red and one of the horses has dumped her summer coat in one go and is setting her winter coat.  

We had the mildest driest winter on record last year.  Nature always rights herself, so what will it be, long and wet winter or long and cold, we shall see.


----------



## Fidgety (27 August 2017)

Lévrier;13611557 said:
			
		


			I went back to the yard and found the swallows were lining up on the telegraph lines...... autumn is definitely here, earlier than it ever used to be.......
		
Click to expand...

The swallows seem to have been on a feeding frenzy this last couple of days, I think they're stocking up for the journey, it's so sad when they head off .  I do love September though, there really is something exciting about the quality of the light and the misty mornings.


----------



## Bernster (30 August 2017)

And got my first notifications of autumn hunting this week too.  But I don't do the bonkers early starts so will wait it out until a more civilised time of day haha.


----------



## spacefaer (30 August 2017)

Bernster said:



			And got my first notifications of autumn hunting this week too.  But I don't do the bonkers early starts so will wait it out until a more civilised time of day haha.
		
Click to expand...

One of my local packs is doing quite a few 6pm meets. Gets more people out, and there's a barbecue afterwards (fundraising by the hunt supporters club) - it's too warm and the ground is too hard for hounds to be doing much anyway. So just an educational outing for horses and hounds, with a social thrown in!


----------



## Goldenstar (30 August 2017)

Chill in the alr and we have about a week to go before starting
Beagles where on a neighbours farm this am Fatty and Tatts went nuts, H was ok he was ...hounds ,horn oh hellow of course I will come in mmmm breakfast .
Tatts is still storming around he won't need working today .


----------



## {97702} (30 August 2017)

Bernster said:



			And got my first notifications of autumn hunting this week too.  But I don't do the bonkers early starts so will wait it out until a more civilised time of day haha.
		
Click to expand...

My local pack has been cubbing for a week or so now, they also do evening/on foot/lead rein 'cubbing' sessions, it is great   Not that I have managed to go on any of them yet of course... sigh....


----------



## spacefaer (30 August 2017)

Lévrier;13623465 said:
			
		


			My local pack has been cubbing for a week or so now, they also do evening/on foot/lead rein 'cubbing' sessions, it is great   Not that I have managed to go on any of them yet of course... sigh....
		
Click to expand...

(whispers .....Not the "c" word....!!)


----------

